# Grapes, what to do with them?



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I have about 2 lbs of fresh, dark red seedless grapes, and they are about to spoil. What should I do with them? Could i freeze them perhaps?
I have looked for a recipe for some sort of grape bread, figured what the hay, could try it....but only found grape nut bread (like grape nut cereal) and recipes for grape juice ingredients.
Anyone have any good ideas? Breads, desserts, meat or veg entrées, sides? Anything would be fun to try.
I am sick of grapes in my salads at this point...LOL
Thanks
Frizbee


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Freeze them. Someone fed me a frozen grape recently and it was heaven.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Or dehydrate them...:lips:


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"No, not figs....raisins...ahhh...liaisons.."


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You can make a nice sorbet with them, or do a redux for a syrup.

A red grape Verinique would work.

A gastrique for duck or pork?

Make little goat cheese and grape tartlets.

Make a vinegar or verjus.


----------



## seantheredbird (Aug 9, 2007)

got any help yet? i have the same problem.


----------



## bigsimp (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone have any good ideas? Breads, desserts, meat or veg entrées, sides? Anything would be fun to try.


When we used to do lunches we would do a Curry Chicken Salad. Had Chicken, crushed Walnuts, red Grapes, Mayo, and Curry powder. There were a couple more ingredients but you get the point. If I had my recipes sitting here I would list the rest sorrry. Just becareful with Curry a little gore a long way. We would serve that on a toasted Hogie roll. Hope this helps.
Bigsimp:smoking:


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm experimenting with some red muscat and an unidentified small, white seeded variety that have grown onto our property from the ajacent one.
I'm actually fermenting a small batch now to check it's viability as a cooking medium. I've read many old as well as modern recipes that utilize grape "must" but I have never actually tried it. I will post pictures of my progress on the new photo area of this site.

Oh!! and I forgot to mention my favorite use for extra grapes.....Butterflied Trout sauteed with grapes and champagne sauce. A bigtime seller for us and a profit machine!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Red grape, garlic, and sourdough rouille, good shelf life. Serve with shrimp, chicken, pork, canapes. Also will work well with green grapes. Can post recipe later if you want.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

crustades too.....now what spices would go with grapes?
fresh raisins are wonderful, I take them down pretty far but plumper than store bought.....
cheese platter 
raisin biegnets
raisin bourbon walnut bread 
raisin pie that I've not made but read about and have seen at Illinois farmer's markets. I think the sweetness is a turnoff for me.

stuff small children with them.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

I put some pics of our grape experiment up. It is day 2 of fermentation and smells just like when we make wine at home....If anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## shook7 (Jul 31, 2007)

make a grape relish...it could go with sea bass or anything you want


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Grape Milkshakes! What better on a hot, humid August night... French vanilla ice cream, a good scoop of sugar, some crushed ice, a drizzle of vanilla extract and those grapes.:beer: <--- imagine a milkshake, not beer.


----------

